# 5 month older German Sheperd puppy being too aggressive with my older dogs, please he



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just got a 4 month old german shepherd puppy 6 days ago, he is kept in a pen but I bring him out 2-3 times a day to socialize him and get his energy out with walks etc. His breeder had him extremely socialized with people, dogs, cats, horses etc so meeting new dogs is nothing new for him. I did notice when we first met the puppy he was playfully aggressive with his uncle and he now treats my dogs in the same manner.

He's a great dog and I'm already seeing great progress in some of the obedience training, however when I introduced him to my dogs (an 8 year old german shepherd and a 3 year old Italian Mastiff) he becomes overly excited and goes right at their face with playful biting and he puts his paws on their face and tries to stand up on them.

Both my dogs have been very patient but are becoming quite irritated, he actually jumped on my 8 year old german shepherd and hurt him and now he&#8217;s limping a bit. The breeder who has been doing this for 30 years said supervise them but let the older ones dominate the pup so that he knows his limitations.

The mastiff has completely dominated him and the puppy seems to be giving up on that aggressive play, but he continues to jump and bite at my older german shepherd and the older one does not retaliate. My older shepherd never dominates puppies but always dominates older dogs for some reason.

So now what I do is leash the pup around them and slightly give the leash a tug when he displays this behavior. It seems to be marginally helping, but I'm not quite sure what to do. 

I would appreciate any advice on what to do since I feel like I am not sure how to approach this situation. Both my dogs DO enjoy his company and like him but I don't want to risk my older shepherd getting hurt. Is this normal playful behavior or aggression?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Sound like he is just acting like a puppy to me. Also only coming out of his pen 2-3 time a day does'nt seem to be enough, he need to be out more and be more socialised and burn off more energy


----------



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

claire said:


> Sound like he is just acting like a puppy to me.


I know and I feel like he's just playing, but I want to stop him from going overboard because he's hurting my dog and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why is the dog kept in a pen?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

GS123 said:


> I know and I feel like he's just playing, but I want to stop him from going overboard because he's hurting my dog and I'm not sure what to do.


Maybe its because he hasnt been exercised enough, maybe walk him first before he plays with the other dogs. In my opinion for him to be penned so much is causing alot of the problems, 2/3 times a day out isnt enough, try having him out more, maybe he wont be so overexcited and overpowering. Pups have loads of energy dont they, he is just being a puppy  enjoy him


----------



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Why is the dog kept in a pen?


It's for the time being,

he is kept outdoors and he can escape easily through our gates since he is small, be attacked by coyotes, etc. I will take him out in a month, in the meantime I bring him out for over 2 hours a day.

I've done this with both my other dogs and have had positive results, it was also advised to me by all my breeders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

GS123 said:


> It's for the time being,
> 
> he is kept outdoors and he can escape easily, be attacked by coyotes, etc. I will take him out in a month, in the meantime I bring him out for over 2 hours a day.
> 
> I've done this with both my other dogs and have had positive results, it was also advised to me by all my breeders.


I honestly dont believe thats enough pups need lots of time and love, 2 hours a day isnt enough, they need as much work as children. I think you should reconsider how long he is locked up for.
I believe that is what is causing him to be boisterous. 
He is possible over excited and understimulated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

GS123 said:


> It's for the time being,
> 
> he is kept outdoors and he can escape easily, be attacked by coyotes, etc. I will take him out in a month, in the meantime I bring him out for over 2 hours a day.
> 
> I've done this with both my other dogs and have had positive results, it was also advised to me by all my breeders.


Personally I think the same, he isn't being let out of his 'pen' often and long enough.

Can I just ask, why have you had a puppy around a breed like the Cane Corso ? It sounds like a disaster just waiting to happen when he isn't getting what I would call enough one to one socialization with you, as well as the other two dogs.


----------



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Personally I think the same, he isn't being let out of his 'pen' often and long enough.
> 
> Can I just ask, why have you had a puppy around a breed like the Cane Corso ? It sounds like a disaster just waiting to happen when he isn't getting what I would call enough one to one socialization with you, as well as the other two dogs.


He's doing quite fine with the corso, they are getting along. It's the other german shepherd he's having problems with. Both my dogs are well trained and are not being aggressive with him, when he attacks the corso he just dominates him with growling, that does the trick.

He gets alot of attention and love throughout the day, but we excersice him and play for about 2 hours a day total. I read that you should NOT overly workout\play with a puppy at a young age as it can cause joint pains, this is why I minimize the play time


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

GS123 said:


> He's doing quite fine with the corso, they are getting along. It's the other german shepherd he's having problems with. Both my dogs are well trained and are not being aggressive with him, when he attacks the corso he just dominates him with growling, that does the trick.
> 
> He gets alot of attention and love throughout the day, but we excersice him and play for about 2 hours a day total. I read that you should NOT overly workout\play with a puppy at a young age as it can cause joint pains, this is why I minimize the play time


Im gonna say i disagree that a pup should only be played with/walked for 2 hours a day. I think playing a socialised should be an all day activity. Walks shouldnt be over done tho, IMO 22hours in a pen is far too much


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't quite understand why he's in a pen 

He's 5 months, he's going to be extremely playful. My 9 months GSD was and still is the same. She's always chasing after my (much smaller) collie cross and nipping her legs bum, barking at her, pawing her and generally acting like a pup.

Another question I have is why is he outside? Are your other dogs outside dogs too?

I personally don't understand why they are kept outside...Do they happen to be working dogs kept in a kennel?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

GS123 said:


> He's doing quite fine with the corso, they are getting along. It's the other german shepherd he's having problems with. Both my dogs are well trained and are not being aggressive with him, when he attacks the corso he just dominates him with growling, that does the trick.
> 
> He gets alot of attention and love throughout the day, but we excersice him and play for about 2 hours a day total. I read that you should NOT overly workout\play with a puppy at a young age as it can cause joint pains, this is why I minimize the play time


It won't stay like that forever with a Corso and a dog that is growing up, how is he supposed to learn what boundaries he can push if he's in a pen for 22 hours a day ?

I'm sorry but it's not acceptable.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i agree with everyone, m pup is around 5month now and when she is put in her crate for an hour 2 at the most she is well over excited when i get back just because she wants attention and fuss i hate leavin her i try to take her everywhere with me.. i agree with the kids bit they r just like children if not worse my pup wants more attention then my 2 year old lol!! 22hours is far too long!! she needs to be with people and animals more than 2 hours aday!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

dog pen should not = dog penitentiary

rest and timeout

he needs to learn his boundaries fast as the corso wont tolerate it forever imo


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree, 22 hours for a pup to be in a pen is just cruel! 
No wonder the dog is very hyper and jumps all over the other dogs.

When my pup was 5 months old, if he was even left for a few hours alone he was hyper and in need of a walk and some play.


yes it is important not to over exercise breeds that are prone to hip problems, but that means like, not huge long walks for hours, and not jumping around loads or going up and down stairs.

You should exercise your dog, and do some training to calm him down, then walk him with the other two dogs, so they are all calm together.

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry if im wrong and I hope I am but this thread feels like abit of a wind up?? Im just finding some of it hard to believe


----------



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok guys, 

I guess I was rushing too fast into getting advice that I didn't explain the situation properly.

Allow me to rephrase;

I basically live in a 1 acre property, I have fenced off half of a large portion of my backyard for my German Shepherd puppy. It's about 20 feet long and 10 feet wide area for him. Perhaps when I said pen people got the wrong idea of what I meant. I have done this because when I am at work he is vulnerable to coyotes, they can get him if he is loose. On top of that he is still small enough to escape through our front gate, and in about 2-3 weeks he will be too big to get out. Then I will have him out 24 full time.

I bring him out about 4-5 hours a day, but I only excersice him and play with him for about 2 hours a day. I was TOLD by my veterinarian, the breeders, and online sources NOT to excersise more than 1-2 hours a day as it will cause joint problems and arthiritis as he gets older.

I will do anything you guys recommend, I love my dogs and I am not acting ignoring nor neglecting the dog. I am only doing as was recommended, this is my 3rd dog and I would never neglect or hurt my animals.

I would appreciate any advice as that would help my situation and the puppy, criticizing me and calling me cruel may help you feel better but it wont help me and ultimately the dogs life. 

Thank you again for your comments and criticisms as I am open to both.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's likely that he had pent up energy then, does he have toys to play with when he's not with you or the other dogs? Perhaps you should allow him out for longer so he and your dogs can get accoustomed. That way he won't feel the need to jump all over them everytime he sees them.

My girl often goes for long walks (but not at the minute because she is in her first season). We give her daily supplements of cod liver oil/vitmain A etc and she doesn't suffer for it


----------



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's likely that he had pent up energy then, does he have toys to play with when he's not with you or the other dogs? Perhaps you should allow him out for longer so he and your dogs can get accoustomed. That way he won't feel the need to jump all over them everytime he sees them.
> 
> My girl often goes for long walks (but not at the minute because she is in her first season). We give her daily supplements of cod liver oil/vitmain A etc and she doesn't suffer for it


Yes he has toys in there,

he quickly calms down when he's alone but he goes nuts over the dogs. The corso bit at him today and he yelped. I stopped it immediately, no harm but I am a little concerned as he sometimes goes overboard.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GS123 said:


> Yes he has toys in there,
> 
> he quickly calms down when he's alone but he goes nuts over the dogs. The corso bit at him today and he yelped. I stopped it immediately, no harm but I am a little concerned as he sometimes goes overboard.


It is most likely that he doesn't spend enough time with them then and goes nuts when he sees them. My girl whenever she sees my mum's dogs goes hyper and mad. I would suggest just letting them be together for longer so they get used to each other.

If the biting isn't nasty I would allow them to sort it out between themselves. Obviously step in if things get a bit much.

Why not let the 3 sleep together?


----------



## GS123 (Aug 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It is most likely that he doesn't spend enough time with them then and goes nuts when he sees them. My girl whenever she sees my mum's dogs goes hyper and mad. I would suggest just letting them be together for longer so they get used to each other.
> 
> If the biting isn't nasty I would allow them to sort it out between themselves. Obviously step in if things get a bit much.
> 
> Why not let the 3 sleep together?


Hey,

thank you so much for your advice I appreciate it.

The reason I don't let him sleep with them 2 at nights just yet is the coyote situation, those punks are all around our area and they would love to make a meal out of our little puppy. The other 2 would protect him but Shadow (the puppy) still doesn't know the boundaries and can EASILY get out from our front gate since he's small.

If he gets out he's coyote dinner and I cannot be an irresponsible owner and allow that to happen.

The minute he gets too big to get out of the front gate I will have him loose 24\7. Also for the person saying why did I get a German Shepherd as a companion for the cane corso, I have to say the corso was raised with my german shepherd so this is nothing new to him.

However, I am a bit sad today as I let them out together and this was the first time the Cane Corso bit at him and Shadow ran screaming. He has not done that to any dog before and it wasn't too bad of a bite and the minute I said NO the corso ran for it.

Should I have the puppy on a leash while they are together or is that a bad idea? I normally have introduced older dogs and this is my first puppy I am introducing to the pack

Also, my adult german shepherd is VERY protective of the puppy and he was not around when the corso bit at him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

GS123 said:


> However, I am a bit sad today as I let them out together and this was the first time the Cane Corso bit at him and Shadow ran screaming. He has not done that to any dog before and it wasn't too bad of a bite and the minute I said NO the corso ran for it.
> 
> Also, my adult german shepherd is VERY protective of the puppy and he was not around when the corso bit at him.


Your Corso is now at the age where he/she has just about matured and I would expect a lot more of that behaviour in time to come, they are a dog breed that is reowned for not getting along with other dogs and you may well find in time that you have bitten off more than you can chew if you cannot find the right balance with your dogs. I think it would be a tad unfair to expect your eight year old German Shepherd to 'protect' a puppy from a breed like Cane Corso, I'd almost certainly expect a fatality and it wouldn't be your Corso coming off worse.

I think it may be wise to seek some professional help with your dogs, someone who can assist in helping you find the right balance to ensure that nothing gets out of hand.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

HI, 
i grew up in a small town of souther Italy where corsos, Neapolitan mastiffs and mastini Abbruzzesi, are the working dogs of choice of almost all farmers (together with volpino Italiano, a sort of pomeranian looking dog), top my knowledge there is nothing wrong with many dogs like that living together: my father's neighbour last June, that i went visiting had three corsos, three mastini Abbuzzesi and 2 mezzo corso....getting along just fine. talking with my dad's neighbour he told me they have their own spot in the property and they get together often to play and at dinner time, they are a bit boisterous as they are big and when they play they "raise a lot of dust" and make a lot of noise, but never need to go to the vet.
probably the lines of corsos in the UK or on the other side of the pond are different, but i doubt it.
i suppose that in the case at hand it's just question of time, also dogs have a different perception of pain respect to us (a scratch on the nose or a bleeding ear for an adult dog is no big deal...) in my opinion let the pup to be put to his place by the corso and play as much as he likes with the GSD, after all they are going to be together for long time and need to find their own balance and their own arrangement. i would be watchful that play-fight does not escalate. but other than that it seems fine.

BTW it is great living in a country where you can keep your dogs outside all the time...
i really miss that part since i moved to the UK, for obvious reasons doesn't seems right to lock the dogs inside for most of the day! but can;t be done differently with the weather and all! anyway, enjoy the puppyhood of your new companion, it won;t last long, soon be an adult and seriuos (hi hi hihi) dog!

best
d


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> in my opinion let the pup to be put to his place by the corso


I think that advice is very wrong.

It could already be starting to escalate between the puppy and the Corso and this needs addressing now, rather than just leaving them to get on with it. I've seen the damage Corso's can do when they have just been 'left' to it because their owners know no better.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I think that advice is very wrong.
> 
> It could already be starting to escalate between the puppy and the Corso and this needs addressing now, rather than just leaving them to get on with it. I've seen the damage Corso's can do when they have just been 'left' to it because their owners know no better.


for that matter i saw the damages a JRT can do on a fully grown GSD...the point is that by the description given by GS123, seems like the corso was actually teaching the pup to behave rather than retaliate...
to support my case i would like to redirect you the following article, written by Sandra Case, MEd.
is a Q&A i agree with her.
Canine Behavior: old dog learning new aggressive behavior, staffshire terrier, english mastiff


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

I like to treat things with an air of caution, we're on an internet forum and have no true idea what exactly is going on, in the situation described I'd be really careful, I've owned powerful breeds like the Corso for almost 18 years and seen with my own eyes how quickly things can escalate and get completely out of control.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I like to treat things with an air of caution, we're on an internet forum and have no true idea what exactly is going on, in the situation described I'd be really careful, I've owned powerful breeds like the Corso for almost 18 years and seen with my own eyes how quickly things can escalate and get completely out of control.


well, i agree, in fact i did mention to *be watchful that things don;t escalate*...caution is always the best policy in ALL circumstances.
best 
d


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just googled the Corso - looks HUGE!!!

I guess my suggestion would be to get the puppy and the GSD acclimatised together under supervision - making sure you put your foot down at innapropriate behaviour - but really it is a case of getting your pup to learn some doggie boundaries, so let dogs do what dogs do, there may be a scrap or two, but that's how it needs to go to establish some sort of order. By the sounds of it, there's already a good bond between the two, and maybe the GSD is the easier of the two to start the process.

From there, probably time to introduce the Corso into the mix - not sure whether it should be with all three dogs, or just the Corso. Someone else should advise there. You need to establish that you're the boss, and you dictate when they should stop a particular behaviour. I'd try take out toys/treats etc whilst you're introducing them, so there's no possesive aggressive behaviour mixed in. I'd also make sure that all 3 dogs are worn out upon socialising them together.

Do you have any other local dogs who Shadow could meet as well - the more the merrier, makes it a less exciting experience if there's a new dog to meet more often.


----------



## luna2 (Jan 22, 2010)

dimkaz said:


> for that matter i saw the damages a JRT can do on a fully grown GSD...the point is that by the description given by GS123, seems like the corso was actually teaching the pup to behave rather than retaliate...


Totally agree! The Corso seems to be the only one displaying correct behaviour. I wouldn't stop him from correcting the dog, I believe dogs are the best - and the fairest - teachers of other dogs. Let them sort it out by themselves while the puppy still has a chance to learn otherwise he will continue using bad doggie manners and that could get him into trouble big time when he reaches adulthood. The Gsd puppy running away and yelping wouldn't alarm me, it just means the correction was a bit more harsh than usual and probably justifiably so (5 mth old puppies can be very 'cheeky'):wink:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Our GSD pup is forever hanging off our older ones neck and cheeks, she barks, growls, and paws him, he takes a lot from her but when his had enough he tells her off by pinning her to the floor but the scruff of her neck and he barks once or twice really loud! she soon backs off, however if they get to ott then we seperate them and they have a 'cool down period'. IMO your pup needs to be out much more than a few hours a day. Do you take him for a walk to burn off excess energy.

You could try playing with him for an hour and then letting him with the others. Failing that we have come up with a new thing to keep both happy, We fill a Kong with soft things ie peanut butter and freeze it. We let Akira in with Ace to play for 30mins then give her the kong, they are then quite happy to sit on the mat together for hours


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you'll need to closely supervise their time together and reinforce good behaviour (calmness or polite playing) and discourage rough playing as much as you can (perhaps by introducing time-outs: 'If I'm rough then the fun ends')

To start with it might be good if all the dogs have played/exercised seperately, so are tired and ready to settle down, and then have them together under your direct supervision. Maybe have the two adults on one side of the room in downstay or tethered if necessary. Or behind a babygate or something. Then let the pup in the room on a long line. As long as he's calm and polite, he gets space. As soon as he becomes rough or overexcited, reel him away from the other dogs and ignore him. Wait for him to calm down... reward with treats. When that works, slowly give him more opportunities to show he can behave (under close supervision!) and reward nice behaviour while blocking/discouraging rough behaviour. It'll probably take a while, but the penny of 'If I'm polite I get to be with the really cool dogs' will drop sooner or later.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Old thread guys!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

oops lol I never look at the dates on here  :blush:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> oops lol I never look at the dates on here  :blush:


LOL!  I think we've all done it at some point


----------

